
The election hackers are back – and they’re starting with the US midterms - LinuxBender
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/oct/26/election-hackers-us-midterms-democracy
======
prolikewh0a
This article is straight up propaganda. It wants to limit ideas and is whining
about the spread of free thought. The second it mentioned Iran the whole
article fell apart. Using the internet in this way is no different than the
thousands of 'Vote YES on 1631' ads placed everywhere on Washington State soil
right now by big oil companies and their PACs.

Want to stop this in USA? Take money out of politics and ban political
advertisements in print and on the internet. Bolsonaro was not elected for the
reasons they say. Glen Greenwald claims it was Desperation and Hopelessness
[1]. The ruling class was their enemy, they failed them too much, and the
lower classes ran into the arms of anyone who promised change from the
establishment.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq2pvabDN7c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq2pvabDN7c)

------
baud147258
So the guardian is already preparing for a follow-up of the election? If the
party it is supporting fails, they'll be able to say 'hey we tried to warn you
but you didn't listen' and if the party wins, they'll say 'Because of our
courageous act of journalism, the enemy (replace by the target-of-the-day) did
not act/was thwarted'

